# Prepping buck for breeding?



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Should he get his CDT & BoSe? Last CDT was May 18th, should he have another?
Also besides trimming his feet is there anything else we should do? This is our first buck & he wants to go to work. He is almost 6mos his front legs are stained and he's been hollering for does.
He will service maybe 6 & not all at once. 
Are there any good websites on buck care?
Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Was that his very 1st Cd&T shot? If he never had one before ....a booster shot.. has to be given 21 to 28 days later... from the first shot......If he already had his 2 series of shots... in his life....than he should be... OK for now... As for the Bo-se..... if you are in a deficient area ...it wouldn't hurt to give it to him....are you feeding any loose salts and minerals to him already?

Make sure.... he is at good breeding weight....not to fat and not to skinny....he will work off alot of it.... and may not eat as much... because he is in rut.... :wink: 

Make sure ...you don't feed... show goat feed ..when you are wanting to breed him.....it tends to make them lazy..... 

Happy breeding :greengrin:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep it was his initial 2 dose series. I didnt think he really need another but wanted to double check. 
He has plenty minerals, he is getting Boer Goat Developer not "show goat".


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Pam has a lot of good points  I usually give my bucks Bo-Se about a month before breeding. When breeding season comes around, I up their grain and feed them about 4-5 cups once a day, they never finish it all though. I have 4(well 6 this year) bucks though so they compete with each other and its important for me to make sure they are getting enough energy from their grain. For grain, we feed them just oats and they do fine on it. We've fed just oats since we've had bucks and we've never had a problem with UC. We always avoid feeding our bucks corn.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

And trim his hooves just in case. You don't want it to be hard on your doe.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, if you are going to give BoSe make sure and give it at least 2-4 weeks before breeding - optimum is 1 month because it can cause the sperm count to go down a little then come back up.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Kelebek I didnt know that about the BoSe. Im glad I didnt give it!
Yep John, he got a little feet trim today  Also a check to make sure his uretha is nice & straight. :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

nancy - 

I personally don't know how true it is - but that is what a few breeders around here have told me! I plan on doing all of mine here shortly - (I do it in fall and spring for the boys - and the girls a few weeks before breeding and then right before delivery).


----------

